# Bowel Obstruction Urgent Help Needed



## joe-swift

Hello. Sorry if I am posting in the wrong section.

I awoke yesterday morning to really bad pain in my stomach. I recognised the pain from when I was diagnosed with crohns disease last year. The pain was caused from an obstruction in my small intestine.

I knew I had to see a doctor and get some meds as steroids would not fix it by themselves. The doctor agreed it was an obstruction as I had distension of the stomach, No flatus or bowel movements for two days etc. She gave me a letter to go to the emergency room as she felt she would be doing me a dis-service if she just gave me meds in case of perforation.

I attended the emergency room and after five hours I left because nobody would see me. I had blood tests which showed my white cell count was high and an xray showed I had a blockage. I have a phobia of hospitals and pharmacys close in Ireland at 9pm so I had to leave to try to get some meds from a local doctor as I needed to be home to feed my dog.

So eventually I got some more steroids, some flagyl and some protium from a really helpful doctor who understood my situation.

I am taking 
flagyl 400mg x 3 times per day
prednisolone 40mg once per day
protium 30mg once per day

My question is, is there anything else I can take or get from a doctor that will help me. I have no family where I live and wont leave my dog alone to go to hospital. Any help that anybody can give is greatly appreciated

Thanks so much


----------



## Crohn's gal since 1989

The meds might not help depending on why you have the obstruction.  Meds will help if you are obstructing from inflammation.  If it is due to scar tissue(stricture) you need medical intervention.  Both obstructions I had this year were due to a stricture.  Both required an NG tube to drain my stomach contents and rest my bowel.  That took 2-4 days.  Your bowel could perforate and then you would be in the hospital much longer.  

Take care!


----------

